# poret foam in canister?



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

would poret foam added to a rena xp4 be a good idea? is it mechanical or bio filtration? im grabbing some as a bubble catcher for micro bubbles to shove in my python tube for this winter. just wanted to know if it would be worth getting some for the filter at the same time


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

not sure it would give an advantage over media designed for the filter. IMO, Poret is great because it comes in a variety of sizes, thickness, and pores. I'm not aware of any other foam that can be used for sumps and other custom sizes.

I love it in my sumps, but don't think it would be cost effective compared to what Rena may offer. I base this on my past experience with Eheim and Fluval foams.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

i was thinking that the foam would just last longer and save money in the long run. i was going to get 45 ppi for a bubble catcher and match the foam size up with the size the rena comes with.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm using Poret foam in my big Eheim 2260/62 filters since these models don't offer foam pads. I use 10PPI, 20PPI and possibly 30PPI in the filters. I'm happy with the results and once my other canister coarse pads wear out, I'll probably replace them with Poret.

Poret is both mechanical and biological media. I still use the Eheim Ehfimech in the bottom of the filters and then varying layers of pore sizes to accomplish debris trapping but still maintain good water flow through the filter.

I'm not sure what you mean about using the 45PPI foam to act as a micro bubble catcher in your Python tube, could you elaborate on this?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I have no idea how the Rena foam is in terms of quality, but I've used Fluval foam for years with just rinses. My 03 series filters were used for 10 years or so, and I only recall replacing the foam once, when Fluval changed from a single 4" thick disc, to a pair of 2" thick discs. Not sure how much longer Poret would last - it would have to be a lot, given the price premium for it.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

when i do water changes expecilly in the winter my smaller sized fish get micro bubbles in their gills and i have even lost some to them. i shove a piece of foam down the tube of the python and it catches all the micro bubbles before they enter the tank.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Skie said:


> when i do water changes expecilly in the winter my smaller sized fish get micro bubbles in their gills and i have even lost some to them. i shove a piece of foam down the tube of the python and it catches all the micro bubbles before they enter the tank.


Interesting. Never heard of such a thing. I'd be more likely to suspect something else, such as temperature shock, or tap water issues. Where did you get that diagnosis?


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

I use poret foam in my eheim canisters on top of the eheim mech. It's easy to clean and lasts a long time. If your filter is small and cost is an issue, you could try scotch bright pads. I use them in the hob filter on my qt tank. They're also reusable.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

RFan said:


> I use poret foam in my eheim canisters on top of the eheim mech. It's easy to clean and lasts a long time. If your filter is small and cost is an issue, you could try scotch bright pads. I use them in the hob filter on my qt tank. They're also reusable.


+1
This is exactly what I do. Poret foam is both mechanical and biological media. Lasts forever.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

i just stumbled across a micro bubble talk on simply discus. i put a filter sleeve in the python and i havent had a problem since. i lost many young calvus due to this problem.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Can you provide link or summarize what the danger of microbubbles are? Not saying it is not an issue, but seems awful obscure.


----------

